# Yosemite and Lake Tahoe and San Francisco



## npvacation (Jul 1, 2008)

I try to plan a trip to cover Yosemite, Lake Tahoe, San Francisco in summer.
I could only book one week timeshare at one place, and book couple days of
hotel at other places.

Where should I book the one-week timeshare ? Yosesmite or Lake Tahoe?
Which place is worth one week stay? How many days do I need at other places?

Thanks,

NP


----------



## barndweller (Jul 1, 2008)

Between Tahoe & Yosemite, I would choose the timeshare in Tahoe. The reason is that there are no timeshares in Yosemite & you would spend everyday driving quite a distance to get to the park. In Tahoe you are right in the thick of things no matter what timeshare you are booked into. There are rental accomodations right in the Yosemite Valley but you need to book at 12 months out to get one for summer. Figure at least 3 nights to see just the basic sights in Yosemite, longer if you want to do some of the longer day hikes or spend any time up on Tioga Pass.

Tahoe is a relatively compact area so sight seeing is easily done in a couple of days. But you should venture into Nevada to spend some time in Virginia City, Carson City, and perhaps Reno and the Minden area. Lots of history and Pioneer sites to explore. San Francisco is worth a week on it's own. That doesn't even allow you time to head up to the Napa wine region or south down the coast to the Monterey area, both great regions in themselves.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

npvacation said:


> Yosesmite or Lake Tahoe?



This is like asking which one of your two kids do you like the best....in this case, I would vote for Yosemite, but can't fault anyone for voting for Lake Tahoe.


----------



## npvacation (Jul 1, 2008)

We will do hiking with kids in Yosemite , so I think we may stay longer at Yosemite. Since both places are good, it will depend on where I could 
get the exchange.

Thanks.

NP


----------



## swift (Jul 1, 2008)

What are your interests? Barndweller is correct on the timeshare availability and that might answer your question for you if those are your only choices. Steamboat Bill is also correct on the two destinations being very different from each other. Tahoe has much to offer however, the hikes and waterfalls in Yosemite are also not to be missed. Are you aware of the time that it takes to travel between the three different destinations you are talking about? I guess if it were me and I was determined to do all three I would book a week in San Francisco and get accommodations in the other two places. Cost being a big factor. You are getting more bang for your timeshare buck that way. JMO


----------



## rhonda (Jul 1, 2008)

You might want to try working a direct exchange with a Worldmark owner.  Worldmark has timeshare in/near all three places (referring to WM Bass Lake for Yosemite) and allows reservations split across the multiple destinations.


----------



## kjd (Jul 1, 2008)

*SF-Lake Tahoe-Yosemite-Monterey*

We're doing this trip in September.  Flying to SF (better air fares) and staying 3 nights at the Marriott Courtyard--Fisherman's Warf (using 65,000 MR points).  We are then driving to Lake Tahoe, Marriott Timber Lodge.   (traded for a two bedroom week)  

After that we drive to Yosemite.  We are staying at Tenaya Lodge (non-Marriott--paying cash) about three miles outside of the park.  It's less than 200 miles but it takes a long time to drive it.

From Yosemite we are driving to Monterey-Carmel to stay at the Marriott Monterey. (paying cash--MR points blackout) We return to SF airport Marriott for one night.  (using 20,000 MR points)  Then, back on a long flight to Florida.  Total vacation time=19 days.


----------



## npvacation (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the reply.

I will try the exchange search, and see where I could get.
It seems to me each place has it's own merit. Now it all 
depends on availability.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

kjd said:


> We're doing this trip in September.  Flying to SF (better air fares) and staying 3 nights at the Marriott Courtyard--Fisherman's Warf (using 65,000 MR points).  We are then driving to Lake Tahoe, Marriott Timber Lodge.   (traded for a two bedroom week)
> 
> After that we drive to Yosemite.  We are staying at Tenaya Lodge (non-Marriott--paying cash) about three miles outside of the park.  It's less than 200 miles but it takes a long time to drive it.
> 
> From Yosemite we are driving to Monterey-Carmel to stay at the Marriott Monterey. (paying cash--MR points blackout) We return to SF airport Marriott for one night.  (using 20,000 MR points)  Then, back on a long flight to Florida.  Total vacation time=19 days.



This is an seriously awesome plan....you are hitting some major locations. 

I would only offer one suggestions....MUIR WOODS about 30 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge....an incredible destination for a few hour  walk, hike, visit. Go early in the morning as the parking lot can get crowded.


----------



## kjd (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Bill.  Sounds like we could fit it in.  Are there giant redwoods there?  We love the Bay area.  It's so beautiful with a lot of things to do.  We bought tickets to see the Giants-Pittsburgh game in the new AT&T ballpark.  Chinatown is another great place.  Can't wait.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

kjd said:


> Thanks Bill.  Sounds like we could fit it in.  Are there giant redwoods there?



yes, yes, yes

http://www.nps.gov/muwo


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 1, 2008)

This sounds like a trip I have been contemplating except I would add Napa. We just came back from SFO on the return Maui flight  where we enjoyed 3 full days .

We went to Muir Woods past Sausalito and it is wonderful but since you are headed to Yosemite there are redwood forests in two areas there. Since you are not in SFO long I might skip Muir if you have already seen giant redwoods. We did tours from the hotel and you have 75 minutes at Muir and 30 in Sausalito. I could have spent 4 hours in Muir with the hikes and 2 in Sausalito.


----------



## uf_gator_87 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would recommend staying in Curry Village in Yosemite valley, unless you can afford the Ahwanee :whoopie: 

We've always had fun at Curry Village staying in the canvas tents.  It seems like we paid about $60 a night, which is a lot for not- quite- a- hotel- room and communal bathrooms and showers, but the drive from anywhere outside the park is a serious 2 hours to the valley floor.  I'm not sure about rates at the Wawona hotel, but even that is an hour from the valley.


----------



## swift (Jul 2, 2008)

We have had a number of great stays in Curry Village as a family and as a father, son, nephew base camp for the hike up Half Dome.

When planing the road trips don't forget to check out the CA sticky thread. I just added the Southern CA road trip info.


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 3, 2008)

Ideally you'll want to stay at one of the hotels inside the park at Yosemite. Ahwahnee would be the first choice. But those park hotels book up months in advance. We stayed in a TS in Tahoe and spent 2 nights in Yosemite. SF has good TS options too, but I'd book a second week there and do a trip to wine country with a night or two on the road.


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 6, 2008)

We did this trip about 10 years ago with our kids - with a timeshare week at Lake Tahoe and Monterey.  Here are my comments.

Timeshare availability is much easier at Lake Tahoe as there are lots of timeshares - very limited for anything close to Yosemite.  We had a great time at Lake Tahoe, lots of things to do for a week - the lake is really beautiful, but really cold to swim in.  

Definitely do 3 or 4 days in Yosemite - but call the day the reservations for in-park accomodations open - we called a few days late and only the very expensive and exclusive Awahnee Inn was available.  I agree that staying off park would waste alot of time commuting to the park daily and it is so nice being in the park at night with all the daytrippers gone.   

If you have an awesome trading week, you may be able to get into one of the timeshares in SF - but they are small and may only sleep 2.   We ended up with 2 units at the Donatello - but it was very nice and a convenient location.  You really only need 3 days or so to see the highlights of SF, but there is plenty to do for a week. 

Joyce


----------



## tombo (Jul 6, 2008)

Book Yosemite now for next summer. You can still find good availability for 2009 if you call exactly one year in advance, not one day later. Many dates sell out one year in advance. There are no timeshares near to Yosemite Valley, and there is too much to do at Yosemite to spend all day commuting to and from the park anyway.

Stay in the park and you are guranteed that you can visit the park every day.
The park has a limit for the number of persons allowed per day, and when they reach their maximum number of visitors they turn everyone away. If you got a late start and had to drive to the park, you might not get in unless you had a reservation. 

I would not stay less than 4 nights/5 days IN Yosemite, and at least 3 nights/4 days in San Fransisco. Factoring in 1/2 day or more driving time from SF to Yosemite, and another 1/2 day plus back to SF, and you have filled up a weeks vacation. We stayed in tent cabins one time, and we stayed in Yosemite Village the other time. I liked Yosemite Village for the location and price. The Awahnee was great to visit and eat a meal at, but too rich for my blood since we were only in our rooms to sleep.

Wait to do Tahoe for a winter week if you like to snow ski. They have about a dozen different ski resorts (including Squaw Valley and Heavenly), plus casinos, snowmobile riding, and the contrast between the snow capped mountains and the beautiful Lake Tahoe is a sight to behold. There are a lot of timeshares in the area, and you can easily spend a week here in the winter without becoming bored.


----------



## Blues (Jul 6, 2008)

uf_gator_87 said:


> but the drive from anywhere outside the park is a serious 2 hours to the valley floor.



I agree with everyone that staying inside the park is ideal.  But the quote above is overdone.  I've stayed at the Tenaya Lodge, and it's an awesome hotel; and it's probably about an hour or so to the floor of Yosemite Valley.  There are also a few motels in El Portal at the east entrance, which would be more like 30-40 minutes to the valley floor.  Some of the motels in El Portal are even not too bad; but not in the same class as Tenaya Lodge.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 8, 2008)

npvacation said:


> I try to plan a trip to cover Yosemite, Lake Tahoe, San Francisco in summer.
> I could only book one week timeshare at one place, and book couple days of
> hotel at other places.
> 
> ...




NP

MAKE SURE YOU COME TO CARMEL/MONTEREY.

Personally I love here in Monterey/Carmel but we go to Yosemite and Tahoe every year.

Take the 395 highway between Tahoe and Yosemite  you will love it.

SFO,TAHOE,YOSEMITE then Carmel/Monterey, SFO   7-10 days of course 10-14 days would be much better vacations.

Stay at the Hyatt Incline Village,NV (lake Tahoe)2 nights,  Yosemite Lodge at the Falls (yosemite) 3nights , Downtown Carmel or Monterey (use priceline for Monterey)2 nights

If you have any questions please send me a PM


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 8, 2008)

*San Francisco, Yosemite, Tahoe*

We are making same trip over Labor Day. We arrive on the Wednesday before in SFO and tour there. On Friday, we go to Yosemite. Sunday we move to timeshare at Tahoe and stay til Friday when we will return to SFO area  through Napa and head down to Monterrey area before returning SFO for final couple of days before we fly out on Tuesday. I can't wait. I will read the California link above but love getting to read all your personal suggestions.

thanks for the hints you have shared and any you might want to share.
By the way, i was searching the Yosemite site for hotel reservation and found if we went before the trip to Tahoe, we could get a hotel room. If we tried it after our Tahoe time, we could only get the tents. We will stay at a hotel that is something like Wawona. It is very old so it should be interesting.

Can't wait to read more hints on this string.
DonnaD


----------



## npvacation (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. 

I will take Carmel85's suggestion if I could not exchange into 
any timeshare. Otherwise one week timeshare at Tahoe or
Worldmark at Yosemite are both good choice.


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 8, 2008)

We will stay at a hotel that is something like Wawona. It is very old so it should be interesting.
DonnaD, We stayed at Wawonna several years ago and had a delightful time. We met an older couple there. They were celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary. They had been married there at the hotel 50 years before and had returned there every year for 50 years, to celebrate their anniversary. We felt so blessed to be there to share it with them and listen to their stories of 50 years of marriage and annual trips to Yosemite.


----------



## twilkinson (Jul 17, 2008)

*Tough Chocie*

Tough decision.  I love both places.  I typically only do Yosemite for about 4 days.  There are many more diversions in Tahoe, so I would book my timeshare week there.   In Tahoe, you have all of the outdoors activities as well as some basic tourist trappings of casinos, restaurants, cruises, etc.


----------



## califgal (Jul 18, 2008)

As a native Californian living in the Bay Area I'm going to add one thing not mentioned about Yosemite...when you go there later in the summer and maybe even now , there might not be any water in the waterfalls.  We had a dry year this year. 

If you are not big hikers, 2-3 nights is enough in Yosemite. I think someone suggested to stay at the Yosemite Lodge.  It's a good choice you are right there in the middle of everything. Unless they really upgraded the place, it's like a basic motel, but high price because of the location.

 Like everyone else has said, many timeshares in Tahoe and the area is more diverse.  It's beautiful there in the summer.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 18, 2008)

Blues said:


> I agree with everyone that staying inside the park is ideal.  But the quote above is overdone.  I've stayed at the Tenaya Lodge, and it's an awesome hotel; and it's probably about an hour or so to the floor of Yosemite Valley.  There are also a few motels in El Portal at the east entrance, which would be more like 30-40 minutes to the valley floor.  Some of the motels in El Portal are even not too bad; but not in the same class as Tenaya Lodge.


I agree - We've stayed at Yosemite View Lodge in El Portal, where the riverside rooms are quite nice, especially if the river is roaring, you'll hear it all night - and probably cheaper than park lodgings. This motel is very close to the park entrance (thus the name "view) and the drive to the valley floor is scenic and enjoyable, past some falls and areas where we saw lots of wildlife (bears as I recall). 

The entrance that seemed tedious to drive more than once (we did it 2x, I'd never want to do this every day) was the southern entrance, and that's what you'll have to drive if you use a timeshare, if you're talking about the Worldmark at Bass Lake - I'd opt for a timeshare in Tahoe or SF, and for Yosemite either a motel in El Portal or inside the park.

There are probably private lodgings inside the park as well.


----------



## isisdave (Jul 18, 2008)

npvacation,

I agree with califgal's remarks about 3 days being plenty if you're not a big hiking family, or possibly bike riders.  And if you go past July, I wouldn't count on seeing anything more than a trickle from the waterfalls.

I am surprised that no one has mentioned how absolutely jammed Yosemite is in the summer.  The reason they cut off admission many days is that there is nowhere to park.  Many -- I'd say most -- of the visitors are from overseas, and come without cars, but sometimes it is very difficult to turn around, in the village, without running into someone.  And there are lines for meals, etc.  This is one reason you may find three days enough -- its scenic, but not quiet or restful in summer.

You mentioned kids but not their ages; if they're not in school yet, try to come before Memorial Day, or at the latest by June 8, which is when most California schools finish.  Otherwise, and if waterfalls aren't crucial, wait until Labor Day or at least the last week in August, when many of our schools are back in session.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 18, 2008)

isisdave said:


> npvacation,
> 
> I agree with califgal's remarks about 3 days being plenty if you're not a big hiking family, or possibly bike riders.  And if you go past July, I wouldn't count on seeing anything more than a trickle from the waterfalls.
> 
> ...



Im sorry I do not agree with you about YOSEMITE go anytime of the year there are very few days if any the park service turns away people. Yes it might get busy but you can ALWAYS find a great quiet spot in Yosemite even in the summer.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2008)

isisdave said:


> npvacation,
> 
> I agree with califgal's remarks about 3 days being plenty if you're not a big hiking family, or possibly bike riders.  And if you go past July, I wouldn't count on seeing anything more than a trickle from the waterfalls.
> 
> ...


Yes, spring is so much better.  There should be plenty of water coming over the waterfalls and we were there once when the Dogwood trees were starting to blossom.  It was beautiful.  I would only go in the summer if you absolutely have to.  Fall is nice too but like someone posted already, there won't be much water flowing over the waterfalls.  We have seen Yosemite with snow and it is beautiful too.  Yosemite is one of our favorite parks.


----------



## swift (Jul 18, 2008)

Visitor Impacts 
To prevent congestion and overcrowding, automobile access may be temporarily restricted in Yosemite on spring weekends and busy holiday weekends such as Memorial Day, Fourth of July and Labor Day. If restrictions are necessary, they are expected to be in effect from mid-morning to early evening, depending on available day-use parking space and traffic congestion. 

http://www.yosemite.national-park.com/visit.htm#imp


----------

